# AUDI TTOC WELCOME AT THIS EXCITING EVENT, CLUB STANDS FREE!!



## fixed-head (Dec 9, 2011)

AUDI TTOC WELCOME AT THIS EXCITING NEW EVENT, CLUB STANDS ARE FREE!! PRIVATE EXHIBITING ALSO FREE!!

29th & 30th SEPTEMBER 2012
Passion for Power Motor Show, (all indoor)
at The Trafford Centre's // EventCity // exhibition space.

A new and exciting event featuring some of the motoring worlds most desirable cars, Muscle Cars, Supercars, 
Performance Cars, Modified Cars and Competition Cars!

Many High performance cars will be exhibited by some of the UK's top clubs. Cars on display will include:- 
Jaguar, Corvette, Ferrari, Jensen, Mustang, TVR, Noble, Transam, Alfa Romeo, Lancia, Camaro, Impreza, Aston Martin
and many more!!

Entries invited for, AUDI TT, Modified, High Performance, Competition or Quality Replica type cars and Supercars.

Exhibiting your car is FREE, Car Club Space is also FREE.

There will be plenty of specialist and related / general trade stands at the show. 
LIVE Entertainment, Bars, Food and Refreshments make for a great family day out!

Race Team displays, Ex-works rally and competition cars welcome. (pre-entry only)
Entry forms available on our website. Exhibit info. tel. 07915 221 737. Trade & General info. tel. 01565 723 863.
Taking part will be made as easy and enjoyable as possible, full details are available on our website NOW!!
5000 free parking spaces. Just 1 mile from Junc 9 M60.

The Trafford Centre's EVENTCITY Exhibition Centre.
For more information and entry forms: http://www.cheshireautopromotions.co.uk E-mail [email protected]

Free caravan / motorhome spaces available for exhibitors and traders. 
Plenty of Premier Inn's near by, some in walking distance! Plus the full facilities of the giant 
Trafford Centre shopping complex across the road, shops, cafes, bars, cinemas etc! open til 11:00pm.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Is this an approved TTOC event or are you asking if they would like to participate ?
Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

First we've heard of it

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Im sure this could be an interesting event to attend as it doesn't seem to clash with anything in the calendar.
Not sure if Mr Head needs to clear advertising with the admins first though.
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

As its a free event ( to enter at least not sure about spectator admission as I can't find anything on the link) I don't see a problem advertising it here really. 9 months off yet but if there is enough interest then why not have a TTOC stand.


----------



## fixed-head (Dec 9, 2011)

PASSION FOR POWER MOTOR SHOW 29th & 30th SEPT. 2012.

FULL DETAILS FOR CLUB ENTRY BELOW, LOTS OF PREMIER INNS NEAR BY SOME IN WALKING DISTANCE, Plus the full facilities of the MASSIVE TRAFFORD CENTRE across the road, shops, cafes, bars, cinemas all open til 11:00pm!!
CLUB STANDS ARE FREE, INDIVIDUAL PRIVATE ENTRY IS ALSO FREE!

FULL DETAILS FOR CLUB ENTRY TAKEN FROM ORGANISERS website.

Thank you for your interest in our Passion for Power Motor Show event at The Trafford Centre's
'EventCity' exhibition space, a brand new indoor venue now fully refurbished and hosting many major
events here in the North of England.

Renowned for our massive and ever-popular outdoor shows at Tatton Park, Cheshire Auto Promotions are
proud to be organising this new Performance Motor Show at the prestigious 'EventCity' exhibition complex 
for the pleasure of enthusiasts and visitors from the North of England and beyond.

As at all our events CLUB STANDS ARE FREE, our aim is to make taking part as easy and enjoyable
as possible, you will be allocated a club stand with plot number, there will be space to display the very best
examples of the marque, with room for promoting your club, selling regalia and attracting new members.
Each exhibit vehicle will receive 1 x exhibit vehicle pass and 1 x support vehicle pass. This will enable
participants to park a support vehicle in the rear secure compound close to the exhibition halls and to come
and go freely during the event weekend. The vehicles being exhibited must arrive with 1/4 tank or less of
fuel and will remain in the halls for the duration of the event, until 4.30pm Sunday.
(24hr security & CCTVmonitoring of the halls and outside of show hours the building is totally secured).

Vehicles for display can arrive any time between 8.00am & 8.00pm on the Friday. On arrival each
exhibit vehicle will receive x 2 exhibitors wristbands, these must be worn correctly all weekend to gain
access to and from the halls. Extra wrist bands available for non exhibiting Club Officials.
(Security will inspect wristbands at all points).

All cars and club stands will be judged during the weekend, with the awards presentation on Sunday at 3.00pm
For refuelling on Sunday evening there are 3 x 24hrs petrol stations within 1 mile of the venue.
To obtain club entry packs, please apply direct to our office.
Tel: 07915 221737 or send a SAE with club details to:- 
Cheshire Auto Promotions, CLUB STANDS, PO Box 175, M32 8WN


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

ill keep an eye on this one


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Interesting one but would you leave your car there from Friday to Sunday ?
Steve


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

dear Mr Head...........can you talk to either the TTF or TTOC and stop cutting and pasting your replies as this is just sales propogander at present


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Manchester isn't "North " either you southern softie


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks like a good one for all the big turbo guys to go to. I'm sure we'd be able to put on an impressive display. Not sure my modest effort is quite what they are looking for. So how about it, all you 400bhp+ people? Perhaps one of you could get in touch with this guy and get it organised.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Manchester isn't "North " either you southern softie


are you crazy, anything north of Watford and your a northerner, you might not like it but you'll just have to live with it


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

sTTranger said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester isn't "North " either you southern softie
> ...


Anybody south (inc Watford) of Watford is a shandy drinking sowthern softie :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

les said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Exactly my thoughts Les


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > sTTranger said:
> ...


Oi! Now thats norty Andrew :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It was you that wrote southern like that Les. :wink:


----------



## fixed-head (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello All,
This new event is aimed at a new segment of enthusiastic car owners who are normally excluded from exhibiting their cars at major car shows due to their 'pride & joy' being too new!! Well, here is a chance for the 'newer classics' to take part in a major indoor show with "passion for power" as it's theme!

People exhibiting their car will also have the entire show to enjoy, with all the cars listed on our website 'banner' available to view and enjoy at the venue. The trade areas, bars restaurant and live entertainment will make it a great weekend for those taking part as well as the thousands of visitors.

For those concerned about leaving their cars overnight, don't worry, after show hours the building is locked and monitored by CCTV from a security lodge. The complex has 10' high railings with razor wire on top (ex cigarette factory) Now fully refurbished and a really 'state of the art' exhibition venue,

Entry forms on our website, it really is FREE to exhibit your TT!!! 
Regards fixed-head.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Fixed-head,

As someone has already said, instead of constantly posting cut-and-paste blurb about your event why not just get in touch in person with the TTOC committee to arrange some attendance from the club? We exhibit regularly all over the place and often win prizes as the best club stand - we have plenty of people who would be interested in coming to your event (especially guys with heavilly modified and very quick cars) and more than enough experience to organize our end of it. We do however respond much better to some personal contact rather than being constantly hammered with what is beginning to look like spam mail!

Contact details for the club are available on the site if you want to make the effort to look for them.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Mark Davies said:


> Fixed-head,
> 
> As someone has already said, instead of constantly posting cut-and-paste blurb about your event why not just get in touch in person with the TTOC committee to arrange some attendance from the club? We exhibit regularly all over the place and often win prizes as the best club stand - we have plenty of people who would be interested in coming to your event (especially guys with heavilly modified and very quick cars) and more than enough experience to organize our end of it. We do however respond much better to some personal contact rather than being constantly hammered with what is beginning to look like spam mail!
> 
> Contact details for the club are available on the site if you want to make the effort to look for them.


This does not sound like spam to me, it sounds like it could be a good event so why try and put him down. Let's show what a good club the TTOC is and have a stand.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Lets just do it..the TTOC mag needs a boost from the NW peeps as usual and as long as it doesnt clash with owt..
Steve


----------



## fixed-head (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello Mark & All interested,
I will happily make contact with anyone who wants to take part in the show, my number is 07915 221 737 if anyone needs more information or just wants to ask about the event! 
I thought by giving out some info. via the forum, people could choose whether or not to attend and make contact with us via our website, sometimes the personal contact 'hard sell' approach is not what people want, I really didn't mean to appear as a 'spam mail'.
I used some actual detail from our exhibitor entry form to explain just how easy and simple it is to take part. I do hope I haven't put anyone off attending with my 'spam style' thread! Thank you for your interest in the event.
kind regards 
fixed-head.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

We are a soft lot here and we need some loving.

Hopefully something can be arranged and we can produce a good turnout.
Steve


----------



## fixed-head (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello Steve,
That would be fantastic, if anyone wishes to organise a stand (say for 10 TT's) All I need is an address to post a Club Entry form to! Or people can enter individually and I will make sure all the TT's are displayed in the same location! 
I really think the high performance TT's especially would be a great attraction for visitors!
Hope we can get something together, no rush, lots of time! Cheers!
fixed-head.


----------

